# My girls are getting spayed tomorrow!



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I am pretty prepared, I have gotten a lot of advice so far.. but I am still nervous! I can't wait for it all to be over and for them to be fully recovered. 

If anyone has any advice though... feel free to share it! The girls are 3.4 lbs and 6.4 lbs.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

My female was spayed a month ago...did great, and my 3 boys were neutered last week and they did great too! Just keep them calm for a few days (this was a challenge for mine, you would have thought nothing had been done to them, crazy!). Be sure to have the vet take out any baby K9's that are still intact, that way you don't risk having one retained and having to put them under again to remove it later. You all will do great


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Blondie87 said:


> I am pretty prepared, I have gotten a lot of advice so far.. but I am still nervous! I can't wait for it all to be over and for them to be fully recovered.
> 
> If anyone has any advice though... feel free to share it! The girls are 3.4 lbs and 6.4 lbs.


Sorry I don't have any advice but just wanted to say good luck and hope everything goes well for your babies. Bailey is getting neutered tomorrow too, I'm trying not to think about it so he doesn't sense my nervousness


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, all their baby teeth are out and adults are in.. they are all perfect thankfully. I had to help with a few of the teeth. lol. 

I think that'll be the biggest challenge, keeping mine calm for 10 days, they are always running around chasing each other and fighting...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The girls and I will be praying for them (and you!). Please post an update tomorrow!!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I will, don't worry! I drop them off at 7:30 am and don't pick them up til 4 pm! I know it's better for them to be there til then, to be watched over by professionals, but I still worry that they will be sad kenneled up and want their mommy! 

How do I hold them and stuff afterwards? I am scared I will hurt them!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Blondie87 said:


> I will, don't worry! I drop them off at 7:30 am and don't pick them up til 4 pm! I know it's better for them to be there til then, to be watched over by professionals, but I still worry that they will be sad kenneled up and want their mommy!
> 
> How do I hold them and stuff afterwards? I am scared I will hurt them!


They will be great at the vet's office. They will be groggy from the anesthesia so the day will go by quickly for them and they probably won't be anxious before you get there to pick them up

You will know how to best hold them when you see them. It comes naturally, and they will let you know if they are uncomfortable. I was lounging on the floor a lot with mine so they didn't have to jump up to be with me or for me to risk picking them up and placing them in an uncomfortable spot. I gave mine extra bully sticks to occupy them and keep them from wanting to run around (they ran around some anyway-lol, but all was good).

Good luck. Just relax, this is harder on you right now than them


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks..  Maybe I'll pump up the air mattress on the living room floor so we can just chill there for the next week, lol.

I cut holes in the butts of their Wal-Mart onesies tonight.. here's a sneak peak.. lol.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

That's a cute pic in the onesie. Of all my dogs, only one needed a onesie, and that was only for 3 days, then the itch was gone. So make sure they need it before you put it on.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

good luck! let us know how it goes.. *crossedfingers*


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

The vet at the Humane Society denied Izzie for surgery cuz she wasn't comfortable with her size. They want her to be at 4 lbs. They want us to come back in for a pre-surgery evaluation in 2 months to see if she's grown. WTH!!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, they turned down Tico because he's older and blind and Twigy because of her size and disability. They seem to always just want the easy ones. I guess the only way to get her done is to go to a regular vet, which is very expensive.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

At the Humane Society, the spay (w/coupon), microchipping, and extra pain pills is $90. The cheapest Vet around here that same thing will cost $150. Other Vets around her charge up to $300+, so I guess that's good based on that. But still... Guess I'll have to go with a Vet...


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, that's about what it runs here, too. I have three that I will have to take in to a regular vet. At least the $20 off coupon works with them, too.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is CRAZY! She may NEVER be 4 pounds! Our vet was fine with the girl's size. They were 3.2 and 3.4 on surgery day.

Spay, nail trim and microchipping for both was $315. That included all medication and everything for both.

So, did you leave Bella for hers?? Uggh. Recovery for two and just getting it over with would have been simpler for you!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

That is strange that they denied you. Our local spay/neuter clinic spayed one of my family's chihuahuas at 2.5 lbs. She was 10 months old so she wouldn't have grown anymore. They charge 125 for the surgery, pain medicine, and a microchip.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I got it to go down to $132.14. She is scheduled for June 30th! Goodness. One will pretty much full recovered, then we will do the next.. lol. 

It's annoying because when I scheduled her 2 months ago I told them she was 3.2 lbs, and they said they'll do a check up, but it shouldn't be a problem. And look at that, it's a problem! I woulda scheduled her spay for today or tomorrow at the other clinic if I would have known ahead of time..


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay, glad you found someone to do it. It should be fine even doing them not on the same day, mine seem to get done one or two a month and they do fine, just keep then quiet the first day or two.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I will be praying everything goes well. before you know it Amberleah will be going and I will be a basket case.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Hope all went well today! Been thinking of you


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well Bella is home! I am actually glad they are getting spayed a week apart. This way I can focus on Bella and make sure her alone doesn't jump on anything, or I can carry her around and stuff. Same with Izzie when she gets spayed. 

She is doing pretty good. Doesn't seem to care much about the incision, she hasn't tried to touch it at all. She has mostly been sleeping, but she already jumped up on the recliner..  But I didn't know what to expect when I got her, so I had them take her crate back there and bring her out in that. When I saw her she was wagging her tail like crazy and giving me kisses through the door. She lets out little whimpers now and then, that break my heart...  But she seems to be doing okay.. here are a couple pics of her..

Incision, it looks like they did a crappy job sewing it up... ? And the lil black line is a tattoo they put on so they know they were spayed, if she were to ever turn up at the Humane Society. Her hair will over it when it grows back in tho.. 









Her new snuggle sack that my friend and I made today-


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Poor little love! Glad she is home and being pampered. My girl's incisions were MUCH longer (and more gross) looking than hers. 
Hope she has a peaceful night and you all get some rest!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh Bella. Hope she recovers pretty quickly.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> Poor little love! Glad she is home and being pampered. My girl's incisions were MUCH longer (and more gross) looking than hers.
> Hope she has a peaceful night and you all get some rest!


Yikes lol! Who did your spays, a butcher!!!?? JK lol but Bella's incision is way bigger than any of the ones I've seen!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

haha! Hope's was close to 2". Ruby's was even longer because she had her umbilical hernia repaired as well. 

Very NICE job on the snuggle sack! I am impressed. I would LOVE to learn to sew. Best I can do is that I made one of the fleece "tie" blankets for them!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Very NICE job on the snuggle sack! I am impressed. I would LOVE to learn to sew. Best I can do is that I made one of the fleece "tie" blankets for them!


I didn't make it, although I could have, it's that easy! I sold my sewing machine to my next door neighbor/friend in my apartments. I went over to her place and cut the fabric out, told her what I wanted done, and she made them for me with my old machine.. lol. But they turned out awesome, and they were super easy!! I took step by step pics on the 2nd one we made to put on here, if anyone wants them, lol.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

She is doing pretty good today. She ate kibble for the first time today, and Izzie is already trying to fight with her. Obviously I don't let her tho. She hasn't really been interested in her incision... I've been trying to keep her in the snuggle sack though. This morning she tried to lick it for the first time. I haven't had to put any onesies or anything on her during the day, but I think I'll put them on at night cuz I can't watch her as closely.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Dude they are already wanting to fight and play with each other. Bella is acting like she's 100%, but she is also still on pain meds. And Izzie is acting like a psycho puppy cuz she hasn't been able to get her fight out on Bella for 2 days. This is going to be a looooooong 2 weeks!!


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Blondie87 said:


> Dude they are already wanting to fight and play with each other. Bella is acting like she's 100%, but she is also still on pain meds. And Izzie is acting like a psycho puppy cuz she hasn't been able to get her fight out on Bella for 2 days. This is going to be a looooooong 2 weeks!!



randy and i are glad to hear they are okay  and are recovering well


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Bella incision is looking so good! She is 100%, I just keep having to make her slow down. 

I am rescheduling Izzie's spay for the week of the 4th-8th. Not sure when yet.

Pic I took today of her incision, 4 days after spay..


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That looks WAY better than my girl's incisions. These were literally twice as long! No stitches? That is what drove Hope mad. The stitches had to be in 10 days and then we went back to get them out. 
So glad she is doing so well!!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

They were internal stitches that will dissolve..  Hopefully Izzie's will be the same..


----------

